# Carbide tip lathe tools



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I’m looking at purchasing some carbide tip lathe tools. I’m going nuts looking at the different brands.... I do have a question, if I may...are the carbide tips interchangeable from one brand tool to another? For example, if I have a Rockler carbide lathe tool, can I purchase an Easy Wood Tool carbide tip and use it on the Rockler?


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the Easy Wood Tools. They work great for what they are and they're a great way to get into turning. Carbide holds an edge longer than High Speed Steel, but it can't be made as sharp as a HSS tool. As I said, Carbide tools are a great way to get started, but once you learn to sharpen and use a gouge, skew and scraper, you'll see how much better of a surface they can produce. 

The Easy Wood parting tool is awesome. It has some relief behind the cutter that makes parting ridiculously easy. 

Also, the Customer Service at Easy Wood Tools is just stupendous. I've rarely seen customer service so good.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I’ve been turning for a few years using hss tools. I was considering the carbide because of the ease and fine detailing. But I was wondering if the tips are interchangeable....


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

They might be interchangeable but I would doubt it, once they sell you the tool a proprietary insert would be kind of job security

I too have a set of Easy and like them, I got them for the grand kids to turn pens but that lasted as long as their interest did, so it was another $750 (mini lathe included) wasted trying to get them interested in something besides a phone

Those phones sure are addictive, they even beat out go carts, I give up


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Catpower said:


> They might be interchangeable but I would doubt it, once they sell you the tool a proprietary insert would be kind of job security
> 
> I too have a set of Easy and like them, I got them for the grand kids to turn pens but that lasted as long as their interest did, so it was another $750 (mini lathe included) wasted trying to get them interested in something besides a phone
> 
> Those phones sure are addictive, they even beat out go carts, I give up


Ha ha ha...my grandkids live with us and I can understand what you mean about them and phones, etc....here’s why I was asking that question. I’m a disabled veteran and live off my disability, and as I’m sure you’re aware that isn’t much...(I’ll have to forget the winter Home in Fla!). I was thinking about buying the Rockler carbide tool as they’re on sale for 79 bucks each. I thought of buying that and replacing the cutter head with EWT or Sorby. I was given a 200 dollar gift card to Rockler’s nd thought of doing this, but want to be sure before I buy. 

Again, that is for the response...


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Different brands have different sizes. The diameter (of round cutters), hole size and screw threads aren't the same. There are also large and small tool series within each brand. And one very unique brand - Hunter - has cutters that are beveled so you can do shear cutting with them.

Fortunately there are suppliers like AZ Carbide that offer a variety of replacements to fit all of them.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your responses...I guess I’ll wait a little longer and save a few more bucks and get the EWT. Thanks again.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Pauley said:


> Ha ha ha...my grandkids live with us and I can understand what you mean about them and phones, etc....here’s why I was asking that question. I’m a disabled veteran and live off my disability, and as I’m sure you’re aware that isn’t much...(I’ll have to forget the winter Home in Fla!). I was thinking about buying the Rockler carbide tool as they’re on sale for 79 bucks each. I thought of buying that and replacing the cutter head with EWT or Sorby. I was given a 200 dollar gift card to Rockler’s nd thought of doing this, but want to be sure before I buy.
> 
> Again, that is for the response...



I understand completely, thank you for your service, I was in the USAF during Nam, I am glad to see they are helping the vets better now but it should be much better, back then if somebody was messed up it was more like go over in the corner and die, I was lucky and didn't get too torn up, still have a couple of dings after a SAM hit the Buff I was in

Our "child" problems also come from the whole family living on the farm, we have a 45 acre play ground something I had always dreamed of and worked my a$$ off to develop. about 12,000 sq ft of shops, a full blown wood, machine, welding and John Deere shops, a 9 acre pond, trap range shooting range, go cart track, and all they do is sit in the house we built for them and do nothing

We are about at the point of just selling the whole place, and let them do what ever

Sorry about the rant, they are just wearing on me LOL


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Catpower said:


> I understand completely, thank you for your service, I was in the USAF during Nam, I am glad to see they are helping the vets better now but it should be much better, back then if somebody was messed up it was more like go over in the corner and die, I was lucky and didn't get too torn up, still have a couple of dings after a SAM hit the Buff I was in
> 
> Our "child" problems also come from the whole family living on the farm, we have a 45 acre play ground something I had always dreamed of and worked my a$$ off to develop. about 12,000 sq ft of shops, a full blown wood, machine, welding and John Deere shops, a 9 acre pond, trap range shooting range, go cart track, and all they do is sit in the house we built for them and do nothing
> 
> ...


Hey, I hear you brother... I did three tours in Nam with the Army combat Engineers. We were up in the central highlands... 
sounds like you have it all with all the different shops you have. I’m envious....no apologies for ranting...I understand completely. Thanks for serving and welcome home, brother.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

This guys carbide cutters are very good and price can't be beat. I think he sells handles also. He has cutters that fit other peoples handles.

http://eddiecastelin.com/cutters_only


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah I was looking into those too. I do hear they are quite nice to have around


----------



## Sawdustmaker99 (Feb 1, 2018)

I’ve got a square one that uses $2.30 shelix planer head inserts. The EWT inserts are a ripoff. I use the square one quite a bit for heavy duty roughing. Other than that I find the HSS tools to be better.


----------



## woody8127 (Jan 1, 2018)

I bought similar tips on Amazon and attached them to tools I made myself, so I cant answer if they are interchangeable. I just know they work very well )


----------



## kentucky tom (Feb 19, 2017)

woody8127 said:


> I bought similar tips on Amazon and attached them to tools I made myself, so I cant answer if they are interchangeable. I just know they work very well )


All you should be looking at "shars tools", travelers tools , wholesale tools or other machine shops suppliers for carbide. They stock these in various shapes. Prices are much much less. Make your own tooling is also a option. . I have and they are sharp and last for ever.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Speaking of carbide lathe tools, I’ve got the itch for a Hunter carbide tool and wonder if it would be a good choice for turning the insides of bowls and coves on spindles. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Quickstep said:


> Speaking of carbide lathe tools, I’ve got the itch for a Hunter carbide tool and wonder if it would be a good choice for turning the insides of bowls and coves on spindles.
> 
> Any opinions?


Yes. John Lucas has some videos demonstrating that. Here's one of them -


----------

